# Wrapping soap



## Dixie (Jun 21, 2009)

Does anyone wrap their soap in material? Is it too costly or is it worth the expense? Do you think people like them better than just the cigar bands?

I'm thinking of doing this, I just can't find anything I am 100% satisfied with. I've made boxes of all kinds and bags

Waxed tissue paper is pretty inexpensive; thought I would wrap them in that first and then the material.


----------



## heyjude (Jun 21, 2009)

Yesterday I went to our town's strawberry festival. Lots of craft tables, lots of food and fun.    

Of the maybe 50ish crafters there was only one soaper (gm) who also did candles. There were 3 or four baskets of nicely wrapped soap. Tissue paper wrapped with a cigar band.

I thought I might buy one. I probably would have except I couldn't really _smell_ anything through the packaging and since it was all wrapped up couldn't _see_ anything. There was not a display bar out to know what you were buying.

The person manning the booth did not make any of the products. I wish now that I had said something about how  it's nice for people to see what they are paying for. 

Even though he lost a customer -- they did look nice. I guess my point is tissue paper w/a cigar band would be nice as long as the buyer knows what's under it .(sorry for the rambling)   

Jude


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2009)

I wonder if it would be better to have a bare bar for sniffing and the rest wrapped . Or have the fancy wrapping as an option for gift giving. You could do a test one plain and one fancy and see which one sells best .

Kitn


----------



## kittywings (Jun 21, 2009)

I've been wondering what people wrap them in too!  I bought some brown craft paper at Michael's that I haven't tried yet.  It was about $5 for something like 200 yards or so.  That would wrap a lot of soap!


----------



## rubato456 (Jun 21, 2009)

i buy rolls of brown or white corrugated paper. it's not too expensive. rolls of hemp twine (cheap) or odds and ends ribbon/elastic and boxes of lose odd and ends buttons. i print ingredient labels on a black and white laser printer i have at home. i wrap the corregated paper around my soap, so the ends are open so they can smell the soap and fasten it together w/ an ingredient label. on the back,  put one of my business cards on the front, wrap it up w/ the twine and a button on the front and i'm ready to got. the downside is it takes awhile. upside is i like the look (and they have my contact info plus ingredients are labeled on the soap and they can sniff to their hearts content and soap doesn't get dinged)


----------



## IrishLass (Jun 21, 2009)

My wrapping has constantly evolved over the past 2.5 years from this to that and to the other!   

For awhile I did the soap boxes with the little cut-outs near the top so that you could smell the soap and also partially see it, but those got to be too expensive after awhile, and then when I started making my bars bigger, the soap no longer fit, so I eventually scrapped that idea. 

For awhile after that I did the very cost effective french fry bag thing with the bags all trussed up in pretty ribbon enclosures at the top, but I found out that they do not ship very well. They always looked so nice and crisp and pretty as a picture when I put them in a box to mail, but when they reached their final destination they took on quite a rumpled and ragged look from the boxes having been tossed about during shipping. I soon scrapped that idea, too, but now I was left with well over 1,000 french fry bags.......

Not wanting to let the french fry bags go to waste, I cut them open into a rectangle shape and did a nice, form-fitting, origami-type wrap around my soap that another soaper on another forum was very generous to share with everyone, but I scrapped that idea after awhile, too, because I felt it left too much of my soap exposed in the back for my liking.  

My latest wrapping technique (that I think I'm actually going to stick with for good) still utilizes the rectangles from my cut-up french fry bags, but instead of the origami-type wrap, I now wrap them up like one would normally wrap up a birthday or a Christmas present, with the exception that I use a scalloped craft punch to punch out a hole on the front of the wrap so that people can smell the soap and also see a little bit of it. It's nice and form fitting and has the same kind of look that the soap boxes had, but for way less $$$$, for I can buy a box of 2,000 french fry bags for only $14 down at Smart & Final. 

I love the bags because they are the perfect texture and thickness, I find. They are as thin and dainty-looking as tissue paper, but much more sturdy, and they are so easy to work with. They are also very versatile in that you can cut them to fit for varying sizes of soap.

IrishLass


----------



## xraygrl (Jun 21, 2009)

When I first started selling, I wrapped raffia around the soap and tied on a tag.....no other wrapping, but the tags didn't do well, and they were always getting pulled of by kids and grown-ups alike (go figure). 

I did do fabric wrapping for a bit....I cut it in strips with a pinking edge on my rotary cutter and wrapped and tied, and then attached a hang tag (which were always getting pulled off). I chose a different print for each scent which ended up being a real pita trying to find something that kind of "matched" the scent. They do have a pretty country type look, but it can get quite expensive, AND you can't always ind the same print fabric when it's time to buy again. You can't see the soap either. I suppose it could be simplified if only one print or one solid color were chosen that could easily be found again.  

Next I tried a cigar band...then ends were still open so you could snif the soap, and I left one of every soap open so they could see what it looked like. What I didn't like about the cigar bands is that sometimes they would rip or get dirty and would have to be replaced. Also even with a six week cure, I found they would still have to be tighened up after a while. 

After that I went to the white boxes with the oval window in the front so they could see and smell, but those can be kind of pricey and the white boxes were always getting dirty (dirt is always a factor you have to think about at outdoor craft shows no matter how careful you are...it's in the air. Also I found them pain to label. I had to use a clear sticker in the front and cut it in half and put half above the oval window, and the other half below the oval window and another sticker in the back with all of the ingredients and contact info. 

I think at the very end, I was using Dans Bands with one sticker label with everything on the front. The ends are open for smelling, and the bands are clear so you can see the soap.

OMG no wonder I quit selling....it made me tired just thinking about all that packaging! LOL!


----------



## heartsong (Jun 21, 2009)

*x*

hi there!

kitn posted the best idea for wrapping soaps and it's fun, cheap, creative and unique.  look in the DIY crafts forum-1/2 soap sleeves. by kitn.

the possibilities are almost limitless!


----------



## Dixie (Jun 21, 2009)

Hmmmm, so many intresting minds

Yes heartsong, I saw kitns and I love them, but like xraygirl I am looking for something easy, simple that I can do for all of them. One fabric for all or something. I did kinda think about using the brown waxed paper (to look old fashioned) and wraping it in raffia. But for my creative side that is just too plane. 

*sigh, I am just too blasted picky lol


----------



## xraygrl (Jun 21, 2009)

Dixie,

 I need to wrap some soaps for gifts and will probably use some fabric. Would you like me to post pics?


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2009)

Not Dixie , but I would love to see pics. 

Kitn


----------



## Dixie (Jun 21, 2009)

Of course I want to see pics!!!!


----------



## Dixie (Jun 21, 2009)

I've always hear that tissue paper is a "no no" because the color comes off on the soap....so what about White tissue paper? Does it stick to the soap?


----------



## Bunny (Jun 21, 2009)

One thing that I really like is french fry wrappers. You can buy them in a box of 1000 for around $13, and you can either stamp each one with your own stamp, or sticky label, or simply slip a business card in each one along with the soap bar. The small french fry wrappers will hold a good size bar.... as big as 4" x 4" x 1" (mine are 3 x 4 x 1 and fit really well with none of the bar sticking out. But it does look nice if a little of the bar sticks out). This is a cheap, easy and really cute way to package and OH so simple to do!


----------



## xraygrl (Jun 21, 2009)

I will post some pics tomorrow. I'm watching a movie with dh right now.


----------



## honor435 (Jun 21, 2009)

i love the cigar band idea, you can see and smell. I went to craft sale and they had wrapped soap in celephane, couldnt smell a thing, i would not buy, if i cant smell. How bout some netting with a ribbon?


----------



## Dixie (Jun 21, 2009)

Bunny can you post a pic of you wrapped soap?


----------



## LJA (Jun 21, 2009)

xraygrl said:
			
		

> When I first started selling, I wrapped raffia around the soap and tied on a tag.....no other wrapping, but the tags didn't do well, and they were always getting pulled of by kids and grown-ups alike (go figure).
> 
> I did do fabric wrapping for a bit....I cut it in strips with a pinking edge on my rotary cutter and wrapped and tied, and then attached a hang tag (which were always getting pulled off). I chose a different print for each scent which ended up being a real pita trying to find something that kind of "matched" the scent. They do have a pretty country type look, but it can get quite expensive, AND you can't always ind the same print fabric when it's time to buy again. You can't see the soap either. I suppose it could be simplified if only one print or one solid color were chosen that could easily be found again.
> 
> ...



What's Dan's bands?  Do you have a picture?


----------



## xraygrl (Jun 21, 2009)

Dans Bands are from MMS. They are a clear shrink wrap band. You slide the soap inside, then shrink it. Like I said the ends are open. I will take pics of that tomorrow too....not sure you will see much of anything as they are clear, but I'll give it a shot. 


FYI somebody mentioned tissue paper. You can use tissue paper, but you have to use the NON-Bleeding tissue paper.


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (Jun 21, 2009)

xraygrl said:
			
		

> Dans Bands are from MMS. They are a clear shrink wrap band. You slide the soap inside, then shrink it. Like I said the ends are open. I will take pics of that tomorrow too....not sure you will see much of anything as they are clear, but I'll give it a shot.
> 
> 
> FYI somebody mentioned tissue paper. You can use tissue paper, but you have to use the NON-Bleeding tissue paper.



What a fabulous idea, is there any chances of DOS being an issue even though the bar is only partly covered?


----------



## LJA (Jun 21, 2009)

xraygrl said:
			
		

> Dans Bands are from MMS. They are a clear shrink wrap band. You slide the soap inside, then shrink it. Like I said the ends are open. I will take pics of that tomorrow too....not sure you will see much of anything as they are clear, but I'll give it a shot.
> 
> 
> FYI somebody mentioned tissue paper. You can use tissue paper, but you have to use the NON-Bleeding tissue paper.



Thank you.  I love that idea.  I like my packaging and so do the people that buy them but it is time consuming and more expensive.  They also don't fit nearly as well in flat rate boxes.  I'll have to check these out...


----------



## misty (Jun 22, 2009)

Bunny, what are french fry wrappers.....


----------



## xyxoxy (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm still working this one out myself.
I'm down to (I think) two possibilities.

First - Polyolefin shrink wrap. 
Pros: You can see AND smell through it.
Cons: I don't have a good impulse sealer to cut it properly and it's a lot of work to wrap, shrink, and label each soap.

Second - Cardboard box with window opening.
Pros: Pretty easy to box up a soap and label it. And you can smell and SORTA see the soaps.
Cons: You can't see the soaps as well as with shrinkwrap and it COULD get expensive... but I have some ideas to reduce the cost.

I've also used coffee filters which are cheap and easy to work with... but you can't see the soaps... though you can smell them.


----------



## lovethyscent (Jun 22, 2009)

I usually just use dan's bands and shrink them with a business card in it with all the info. Now I'm looking for biodegradable shrink bags or might just end up using real cello that breaks down. I wish I could use boxes, but in this humidity forget about it. Tissue paper for me never worked either the color usually bleeds through and it sticks to the soap.


----------



## xraygrl (Jun 22, 2009)

> What a fabulous idea, is there any chances of DOS being an issue even though the bar is only partly covered?



I never had any issues with DOS with this, and I think that is more related to your recipe than method of wrapping. I didn't use any canola.


----------



## country gal (Jun 22, 2009)

I have never tried, but it was suggested to me to try floral tissue paper.  It is waxed on one side!!

I too am at that point of how to  "dress"  these babies!!!!

I did a few with a label as big as the front of the soap then tied a piece  of gingham fabric around(I had riped it, very country looking).  Was cute but I wasn't sure if it was enough, then I ran out of the fabric and couldn't find more!!
So I am back to the begining!!


----------



## tincanac (Jun 22, 2009)

Just an idea - what about saving some of the scent and then gently putting some on the ribbon. (stick your ribbon in the same vial as the scent and make sure it infuses real good!)  That way you can get a hint of the scent and cover your bar - I dont like "fingermarked handled" soap bars.  I shrink wrap and put the ribbon/band over.  Is this cheating?  I've done it more  than once, I told the peops that the ribbon was scented in the same scent as the soap - They were happy, I was happy.  Sometimes it helps to have a tester bar as well!


----------



## cdwinsby (Jun 22, 2009)

Mine are bare naked at the market and I ask the customer if they would like a label (it's just a cigar band). 

Since my bars are quite colourful, I like the customer to see the full impact of a table filled with them. 

About 70 percent of the customers want a label...the rest say 'no thanks, I'll just be ripping it off as soon as I get home anyway'. In every purchase I put an info sheet with a broad list of the ingredients I use and with info about where to purchase more.


----------



## IrishLass (Jun 22, 2009)

misty said:
			
		

> Bunny, what are french fry wrappers.....



I'm not Bunny, but french fry wrappers are those white glassine bags that french fries are usually served in. They are what I use for my wrapping, although I cut them into rectangles now to tightly wrap my soap in present-style. If you click on the link below to my soap bragging site and scroll all the way down to the bottom you'll see what they are and how I used to use them a couple of years ago before I started cutting them to wrap my soap in a more form-fitting way.

http://members.cox.net/ssfkjfalf/AllMySoap/Start.htm

IrishLass


----------



## tincanac (Jun 22, 2009)

IrishLass said:
			
		

> If you click on the link below to my soap bragging site and scroll all the way down to the bottom you'll see what they are and how I used to use them a couple of years ago before I started cutting them to wrap my soap in a more form-fitting way.
> 
> http://members.cox.net/ssfkjfalf/AllMySoap/Start.htm
> 
> IrishLass



I clicked - and am in jaw-dropped awe of your amazing looking soap - absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## Bunny (Jun 22, 2009)

Yes, IrishLass is right, it's those little paper things they stuff french fries in. I don't have any pics right now, but I can take some.  Mine are not fancy... I just stamp the wrappers with my name stamp and put one of my business cards in each wrap with the soap bar. I just moved recently and all my soaping stuff is still packed up! But I will take some pics and post them. And by the way IrishLass, your soaps are gorgeous! Very very nice.


----------



## Dixie (Jun 22, 2009)

cdwinsby


> In every purchase I put an info sheet with a broad list of the ingredients I use and with info about where to purchase more.



By broad do you mean 'a list to cover all your soaps you have available?'

That would save tons of time and paper and ink!!!


----------



## lovethyscent (Jun 22, 2009)

I heard glassine bags don't work too well in humidity anyone have any ideas what would work?


----------



## cdwinsby (Jun 22, 2009)

Dixie said:
			
		

> cdwinsby
> 
> 
> > In every purchase I put an info sheet with a broad list of the ingredients I use and with info about where to purchase more.
> ...



Yes....I wanted people who refuse labels to at least have something to view that gives them an idea of what is in the soap. It reads like this:

_"Ingredients*: Olea Europaea (Olive) Oil, Water/Aqua, Hydrogenated Palm Oil, Cocos Nucifera (Coconut) Oil, Sodium Hydroxide,  Butyrospermum Parkii (Shea Butter) Fruit, Ricinus Communis (Castor) Seed Oil, Prunus Amygdalus Dulcis (Sweet Almond) Oil, Prunus Armeniaca (Apricot) Kernel Oil,  Cannabis Sativa Seed Oil (Hemp Seed Oil), Theobroma Cacao (Cocoa) Seed Butter, Camellia sinensis seed oil, Coconut Milk (Organic coconut milk, water, guar gum),  Calendula Officinalis Flower,  Colloidal Oatmeal, Theobroma Cacao Powder,  Coffea Arabica Powder, Silk Peptide, Kaolin, Oxide,  Mica, Ultramarine,  Parfum*

*Jovia Handmade Soaps contain a variety of the above listed ingredients and are scented with either essential or fragrance oils or a combination of the two. "_


Here in Canada, Health Canada requires all soaps and body products to have the ingredients listed on the product. This is hard to do if the customer doesn't want it. Hense the info sheet.....plus it reminds them of who they bought the soap from and more importantly, where they can buy more!!


----------



## Dixie (Jun 23, 2009)

That is fabulous. I think I will be copying your idea. I get so frustrated making a seperate copy for each batch. And then there are times when I wish I didn't have to put a label on my pretty packaging 
Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

That is a great idea cdwinsby ..

Kitn


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

cdwinsby said:
			
		

> *Jovia Handmade Soaps contain a variety of the above listed ingredients and are scented with either essential or fragrance oils or a combination of the two. "[/i]
> 
> 
> I just have to tell you , that your site was such an inspiration to me when I started soaping . Beautiful soap and fantastic information . I love the way you make your soap . Thank you.
> ...


----------



## carebear (Jun 23, 2009)

cdwinsby said:
			
		

> *Jovia Handmade Soaps contain a variety of the above listed ingredients and are scented with either essential or fragrance oils or a combination of the two.


do labels of this sort - "may contain" - meet Health Canada's strict rules for labeling?


----------



## misty (Jun 23, 2009)

thank you IrishLass & Bunny, I don't recall seeing french fry wrappers like that where I live....I really like them!


----------



## oldragbagger (Jun 23, 2009)

My goodness, Irish Lass, your soaps are absolutely gorgeous!!!!  You are a true artist and it would almost seem a shame to use them because they are so beautiful to look at.  Bravo to you.


----------



## cdwinsby (Jun 23, 2009)

carebear said:
			
		

> cdwinsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No it doesn't....but when a customer refuses to take the label....what do you do? You still need to keep the customer happy and try to abide by the laws as best you can. Many customers...more than I would have ever thought....really like minimal or no packaging....saving paper, etc.

Forcing the issue would be counter productive so this is my 'happy medium'. I also have a bar of each type on the table with a label for the customer to read....not that they really understand the INCI language but I am there to answer any questions for them. It's been working well so far.


----------



## ibariaSoap (Jun 23, 2009)

Rubato, cute wrapping!


----------



## IrishLass (Jun 23, 2009)

oldragbagger said:
			
		

> My goodness, Irish Lass, your soaps are absolutely gorgeous!!!!  You are a true artist and it would almost seem a shame to use them because they are so beautiful to look at.  Bravo to you.



Thank you so much.   

One of these days I've got to update my site. It's been about 2 years now since I've touched it.   

It's funny, but one of my brothers-in-law can't bring himself to use any of the soaps I've given to him because, he says to me, 'They're just too pretty for me to use!' I told him I'd make him some ugly bars next time.   

IrishLass


----------



## LomondSoap (Jun 23, 2009)

There's a lady in Scotland that wraps in fabric. Her soaps are lovely!
http://www.carolmcmillansoaps.co.uk/browse.aspx?dept_id=3
I used cello for a while, now I'm onto boxes, custom made but very cheap


----------

